# Another tank to work on :D



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm hopelessly hooked at this point...beginning tank #3. The story behind this tank isnt terribly interesting, but along with the theme of all my tanks it was free. My father works in a junkyard and hes a packrat and always checks trunks and inside vehicles for goodies before they scrap them. Right after I started my second tank he found this nice little 20 long and brought it to me.










So it has been just chillin and waiting for a good excuse to pull it out. That came this past week when i decided to use it to grow out some plant clippings. So i set it up on top of our radiator (no fish in it just yet so temp doesnt matter) and threw some sand it and voila. 










Now, heres where this story gets fun. This isnt going to stay a plant growout. It's going to be home to two betta simplex. Thanks to Majerah1 Ive got the betta bug and ive got it baaad lol So while im waiting for some nice weather to get the fish shipped, I have to work on a stand, a heater, and a canopy. The lighting I got from Gizmo here. So heres to watching another one of my freebie tanks come to life!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

looks great! Needs more plants though, lol


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

but of course, its just started woman, gimme some time! wouldnt be a build thread if i posted the finished product in the first post, now would it


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Great Summer! Aren't freebies the best? Looking forward to seeing it come together..Keep us posted.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice I seem to have gotten the betta bug a little wile ago also.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looks good so far, you still got along way to go to catch susan but your trying just 58 more to do lol


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

hahaha i'm still not trying to catch up with susan, not yet anyway!


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL, I think Summer is going to need a fishroom with a LOT of shelves!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Crazy,you have nooo idea!Ask her about her basement...

In any case,Summer its going to be awesome!I know the simplex will enjoy such a caring home.Now give us some pic updates woman!

I mean,please?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Crazy,you have nooo idea!Ask her about her basement...
> 
> In any case,Summer its going to be awesome!I know the simplex will enjoy such a caring home.Now give us some pic updates woman!
> 
> I mean,please?


LMAO...i seen pics of her basemant..its coming along great..with what bev said..pic..pics..

Rick


----------

